# New Dolores Depot for the KC&CRR



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of you may recall the _really _impressive 1:20 scaled _Rico_ depot that was displayed at the HAGRS show in Kansas City by my friend and fellow WAGRS member, Lamont with Visions and Rails (1-316-516-5033). Eight years ago I saw an eye-popping depot at Caboose Hobbies which everyone in the store was drooling over and it has always stuck in my mind. As it turns out, that station was another _Rico _depot by Lamont! I already had a sanding facility of his which I sold at Marty and Carrie's Battery Steamup this year (due to the fact that it was scaled 1:24 and I am getting a new one scaled 1:20 and I wanted it to go to a good home!)

I talked to Lamont and although I would almost kill to have the _Rico_ depot, I'm also practical enough to realize that it would dwarf my relatively small layout. It was time to do some research. I went through pictures of all the D&RGW and RGS (and even some C&S!) depots and found a medium small depot with the same "flair" of the _Rico_ but at only about half the size which was just about right for my pike. Two depots used this design, _Dolores _and _Osier _but one is essentially a mirror of the other with the _Osier _loading platform on the right while _Dolores'_ is on the left.

Lamont took a couple of liberties with the design so it's not an _exact_ copy but it's very close! The building is made out of wood and plastic and the detailing is superb. Lamont has the building on a slab which has been properly sealed on the bottom with that waterproof black stuff they paint on house foundations and the top and sides were sheathed in styrene. It was up to me to finish the grounds as I saw fit and I opted for wooden slats. If you look at the model you will see that it is sitting on our dining room table and taking up a good chunk of it. This isn't a dinky depot!

Lamont loves to build these things! It's his hobby which he makes some money on (I wish I was that good!) so he is always in the mood to try something else! In fact, in order to do _Dolores _for me, Lamont had to do some research as my request was a new one for him. If you are looking for something better than the ordinary PIKO or POLA kit and you like what you see, then I would urge you to give Lamont a call.

Here are some shots I took of the _Dolores _depot both with flash (which gives it an almost plastic-like look) and without so that you can get a better idea what it looks like in normal light:





































Here are a couple of natural lighting shots without flash:




























I frosted most of the windows with dull-coat from the inside as I will be adding lighting. Lamont offers these buildings with different levels of detailing. You can order one with interior and exterior or just exterior. I opted for the latter as this model will be one of the main buildings on my railroad yard which will be Phase III (slated to start early next year.) Also, the cost goes up if you want detailing (and I can always do the interior myself if I so choose at a later date!)


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice. 

I visited Dolores a few years ago to see Goose #5. I think the station in place now is a complete rebuild as the original was either moved away or demolished.

Below is a photo I found online of the present day depot. Lamont did an excellent job replicating the structure


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve,
I can't wait to see it in place the next time we head up your way. It looks great. When do you get the sanding facility?
BTW, we missed you at Fredrick, KS meeting last Sunday [on my birthday].
We need to talk about Botanica and the Christmas party.
JimC.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Dolores Depot for the KC&CRR*

Cool Steve, very nice. 
You know I think we was at that station Matt, way back before we moved here. I think they had a G around the ceiling??


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: New Dolores Depot for the KC&CRR*

Pretty nifty, Steve. And I'm so glad you gave it a good home. I hate orphan depots.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The picture of the station with the Goose out side. What state is that depot in?


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: New Dolores Depot for the KC&CRR*

Excellent model! It really captures the feeling of the prototype. The natural light pictures of it are beautiful... 
SandyR


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking depot. Later RJD


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Dolores Depot for the KC&CRR*

That is a great model of a wonderful station. I visited there last year and bought ($6 I think) a copy of the plans that were used to rebuild the station. The numbers on the print are a little hard to read but will be good for building a model. Dimensions can be scaled off the prints and multiplyed by 6 to get the dimensions in 1/20. JJ, the station was completly rebuilt after burning and is in very good shape. The freight end has been extended to make a parking area inside for the Goose. The extension is not visible in the photo as it is narrower than the original building. As in Steve's model I plan to shorten the freight section somewhat.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

*RE: New Dolores Depot for the KC&CRR*

Steve, that a great station. 


Rodney


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New Dolores Depot for the KC&CRR*

I like that! A lot.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks! Lamont is a true craftsman and each one of his creations is pretty special! I have him making a sanding facility in 1:20.3 and eventually some other structures. He does this as his hobby if you can believe that! His prices are _extremely _reasonable so if you like it and are thinking about getting something like it give him a call!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just be sure he knows what you mean by "sanding facillity."

















Ooh... who ate the sander picture...


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't worry, he does! I had one in 1:24 which I sold at Marty and Carrie's this last Battery Steam-up.


----------

